# Messerschmitt Bf108 Taifun



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun im Hangar | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## ODonovan (May 10, 2019)

And here's another local machine, at Fantasy of Flight. On his YouTube channel, Kermit Weeks has a series of videos detailing the restoration of his 108. Here's the first video of the series as well as a couple pictures.













Photos and videos from Fantasy of Flight, Polk City, Florida - Central Florida Air Museum | Fantasy of Flight - "An attraction on a higher plane."



-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2019)

Cool video, very detailed description. I like the colour scheme. It'll be nice if they keep it in a civil scheme instead of militarying it up, like everyone seems to do, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## me109g4 (May 10, 2019)

After watching all these videos I believe this one will keep its civilian colors, fascinating so far,,


----------



## MIflyer (May 10, 2019)

I know someone at the local field working on a BF-108. He has installed a 500 hp Ranger V-770 engine and added a lot of additional fuel tankage.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## gumbyk (May 13, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Cool video, very detailed description. I like the colour scheme. It'll be nice if they keep it in a civil scheme instead of militarying it up, like everyone seems to do, with a couple of exceptions.


Unless they have a military background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

GERMAN ME Bf. 108 Aircraft in R.A.F. Markings. Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1940. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORD 1200 EX MESSERSCHMITT ME 108 TAIFUN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Feb 7, 2020)

A friend of mine is rebuilding and modifying a BF-108. He added a lot of fuel tankage and has replaced the original engine with a Ranger V-770 as used in the XP-77.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX MESSERSCHMITT BF 108 TAIFUN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2020)

Cool


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG EX MESSERSCHMITT BF 108 TAIFUN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570699


Is this not a Nord 1002 Pingouin II? Looking at the nose scoop? Like this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Original Imperial War Museum Photo 1950s WWII Bucker Bu 181 German aircraft | eBay

Argus engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cool


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 15, 2020)

Why does the the Bucker BU-131 have "Taifun" written on its side?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Why does the the Bucker BU-131 have "Taifun" written on its side?


eBay sellers are far from the brightest bunch when it comes to aircraft ID

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> Is this not a Nord 1002 Pingouin II? Looking at the nose scoop? Like this one:



Yup, it even says it is on the tail.




Europe 276


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GRUPPE MESSERSCHMITT BF 108 TAIFUN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT ME 108 TAIFUN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 108 TAIFUN | eBay

Invasion stripes


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)

It seems to be a french Bf 108 built by the SNCAN and known as the Nord. There is the mass balance at the fin top that may indicate that. IMHO it's the Nord 1000 "Pingouin".


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## RagTag (Dec 10, 2020)

No, obviously bf-109s as proved by this photo. Here in a rare color photograph mounting rockets attacking a hijacked prisoner train!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)

These in the pic above don't have anything in common with Bf 109. Except ... the German and nazi markings.


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 10, 2020)

_Von Ryan's Express_ - from the markings it was obvious that everyone wanted to be the squadron commander...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Eh, they're one number off, big deal!


----------



## RagTag (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry, every time I see a picture of a 108 I think of _Von Ryan's Express. W_hen I saw the movie in the theater as a kid it made an impression but I remember thinking _"These aren't right!". _Even the markings look displaced, like desert camo worn for Alpine duty. Without checking, I also seem to remember it may have starred in _The Great Escape_. There it might have been just a generic German aircraft for that scene. The picture with rockets from _Von Ryan _makes me wonder if it or the derivatives were ever used as light attack craft. Maybe someone knows?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2020)

I believe that SchlagtGeschwader 997 "Mermeltier" used them in that role ........... cough !


----------



## Graeme (Dec 11, 2020)

RagTag said:


> Without checking, I also seem to remember it may have starred in _The Great Escape_. There it might have been just a generic German aircraft for that scene.



It was the Bestmann...

The Great Escape - The Internet Movie Plane Database

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2020)

Graeme said:


> It was the Bestmann...



Yup, not merely the Jungmann...


----------



## RagTag (Dec 13, 2020)

Graeme said:


> It was the Bestmann...
> 
> The Great Escape - The Internet Movie Plane Database


Hazy memory, but close, I guess. Thanks, great reference site. Lots of bloopers, for sure. Someone here should know the history of the captured T-6 Texans depicted in the movie. For infiltration of Allied flight schools?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

No training. NAA57's and NAA64 were built under license and operated by the French. After defeat, many went to the Fliegerschule (and some went to the French again after German
defeat.)
quite a few in my thread here: North American NA-64 NA-64 P-2 or NAA-64 P-2, NA-57

i.g.
DS+31 in Wevelghem 1942/43 9./JG 26

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Dec 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> No training. NAA57's and NAA64 were built under license and operated by the French. After defeat, many went to the Fliegerschule (and some went to the French again after German
> defeat.)
> quite a few in my thread here: North American NA-64 NA-64 P-2 or NAA-64 P-2, NA-57
> 
> ...


Astounding picture and info. Thank you. I was tongue in cheek but in this case Hollywood basically got it right!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 108 w/ US Markings Under Wing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 108 Taifun On Airfield Apron #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 108 Taifun On Airfield Apron #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Me 108 Taifun On Airfield Apron #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Me 210 Flugzeug in Villa del Prado | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Me 210 Flugzeug in Villa del Prado bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor 44-4

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 073 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 073 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumanium 1116

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Militaria 1918-1945 Luftwaffe/ORGINAL-BILDER-AUS-MESSERSCHMITT/KALENDER-5STÜCK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Militaria 1918-1945 Luftwaffe/ORGINAL-BILDER-AUS-MESSERSCHMITT/KALENDER-5STÜCK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/20548

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Pilot Starthilfe ME 109 Russland 5.2.42 K1.17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Pilot Starthilfe ME 109 Russland 5.2.42 K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Argus engine winter engine heater


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Me 108 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Me 108 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Pilot Starthilfe ME 109 Russland 5.2.42 K1.17 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Pilot Starthilfe ME 109 Russland 5.2.42 K1.17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...




Have you ever wondered how they get the engine heaters started?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2022)

special ed said:


> Have you ever wondered how they get the engine heaters started?


surely they used a smaller engine heater heater to heat up the engine heater so it could heat up the engine ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 12, 2022)

I should have thought of that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Set on ground. 
Point away from face.
Light fuse 
get away.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

well hidden














Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug in Tarnstellung der Westfront im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug in Tarnstellung der Westfront im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)

Unfortunately, it is not the Bf 109 but the Bf 108 Taifun.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

rochie said:


> surely they used a smaller engine heater heater to heat up the engine heater so it could heat up the engine ?



Now explain how they started the engine heater heater...


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Now explain how they started the engine heater heater...


Durrrr !

pressed the start button !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Unfortunately, it is not the Bf 109 but the Bf 108 Taifun.


Yes it is. It was very well camouflaged.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)

True...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

WL-IFRV














B39 Foto Flugzeug Plane Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun Staffelwappen in Kiel | eBay


Entdecken Sie B39 Foto Flugzeug Plane Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun Staffelwappen in Kiel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 26, 2022)

Unfortunately, my friend finally got his BF-108 running with its V-770 Ranger engine, and while taxing it ran into a Piper J-4 Cub.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WL-IFRV
> 
> View attachment 683970
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Unfortunately, my friend finally got his BF-108 running with its V-770 Ranger engine, and while taxing it ran into a Piper J-4 Cub.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Swiss Air Force received 12 Bf108В-1 in 1939, operating them until the early 50s. 















TAIFUN Flugzeug Militär Maschine Kanzel Me Schweizer Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie TAIFUN Flugzeug Militär Maschine Kanzel Me Schweizer Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor














Foto Spanien, Flugzeug BF 108 Taifun der Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug BF 108 Taifun der Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

NJ+??



















Foto Flugzeug, Messerschmitt BF 108 Taifun, Großformat mit Widmung, TOP Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug, Messerschmitt BF 108 Taifun, Großformat mit Widmung, TOP Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

I _still _think some enterprising fellow should put the Bf 108 back into production as a four-seat light tourer with a modern engine that replicates the look of the original Argus V-8. They'd sell well, I reckon. Good looks, good performance, modern features. A great aeroplane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## manta22 (Nov 10, 2022)

There was a privately-owned Bf 108 parked at the airport in Charlottesville, VA in around 1966. It is a very nice looking airplane!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

winter 1943-44



















Foto Luftwaffe, Flugzeug Pilot, auf meinem Feldflugplatz im Osten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, Flugzeug Pilot, auf meinem Feldflugplatz im Osten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

